# Slingshot Of The Month - Jan 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners of the January Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum (41 Votes)









2nd Place:
Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade (37 Votes)









3rd Place:
Setarip - Natural Yew (27 Votes)


----------



## NightKnight

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Quercusuber

Congratulations!!!!!

3 pieces of slingshot art indeed. Amazing!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker

Congrats to the winners. I voted for Nathan's piece because it is better, but Quarter's piece is really more appealing to me. And is there anybody on the planet who doesn't admire a well-formed Yew natural? You guys inspire me and make my world a better place. I always look forward to seeing what you do.

This SSOTM competition is one of the best parts of the forum.


----------



## AnTrAxX

Congratulation!

Well deserved


----------



## Saderath

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## spearoj

Well done.


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation to the winners !!

I voted for quarterinmynose his awesome artshot ....äh slingshot  !!


----------



## Btoon84

AWESOME JOB to Nathan, QIMN and Pirates!! Strong work fellas! I must say CHAD, that slingshot you made is amazing. I know a lot of work and thought went into it. Easily earned my vote sir. Nice job to all dudes. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations, guys. Beautiful work.


----------



## Flatband

Great job guys! Master Craftsmen all! Flatband


----------



## Setarip

Woohoo! Thanks for the votes everyone! Congrats to both 1st and 2nd place winners this month  Im thrilled to just finish in the top three  This has inspired me to start making some more catties.


----------



## rapidray

congratulations to the winners! I never even heard of yew untill I saw this forum. I have not seen as much talent in a forum than what is here. when I saw Setarips yew slingshot it just kept haunting me and kept calling me back for just one more look! I have it on my phone as wallpaper and screen saver. That helps a lot! lol Again, congratulations to all.


----------



## Quercusuber

Dayhiker said:


> Congrats to the winners. I voted for Nathan's piece because it is better, but Quarter's piece is really more appealing to me. And is there anybody on the planet who doesn't admire a well-formed Yew natural? You guys inspire me and make my world a better place. I always look forward to seeing what you do.
> 
> This SSOTM competition is one of the best parts of the forum.


Well spoken, as always!!!!


----------



## Thistle

All three of these well-crafted slingshots are beauties. Nathan's sophisticated artistry completely blows my mind. Everything he creates is become the penultimate journey in excellence. I'm seeing an evolutionary process here that very much intrigues me. I'm not bored, and I thought I would be. Congrats to Nathan and his creative wizardry.

QIMN (very funny), I'm not familiar with at all, but I really hope to see more. This is an impressive piece of craftsmanship and clearly a labour of love. I'm going to have to show this to my pal, Dimitri, when exits his crystal cave.

The yew is so perfect that I didn't think it was real when I first looked at it. It's extremely inviting. I don't know anything about 'naturals' -- in terms of slingshots. Anyone who can take a piece of wood, recognize what it wants to be and breathe new life and warmth into its unique character has my deepest respect.

Congratulations to the talented nominees and winners. Great job, guys!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations guys!!! Winners, and Nominees. Some great stuff was shown here(as usual). Thanks for the nomination Tobse, and thanks for the votes guys. This is the first time I have placed!! Awesome.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congraulations all. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkman

Well deserved guys, outstanding craftsmanship on all accounts. I voted for chepo as his naturals are perfect in my opinion. My favourite of the 3 winners was the natural yew but the work and planning that must have gone into the other 2 is just mind boggling. I consider myself quite arty and reasonably competent with most tools but I could never create anything as complex and intricate as those 2. It was an honour to be nominated alongside every other nominee, the names on that list...... Talk about heavy hitters.


----------



## WILD BILL

AaronC said:


> The winners of the January Slingshot of the Month competition are:
> 
> 1st Place:
> Flippinout Slingshots - Sore Gum (41 Votes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Place:
> Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade (37 Votes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Place:
> Setarip - Natural Yew (27 Votes)


I'll have to concur, Nathan has a Real" GIFT!

He and I have have shot together quite a bit, and he designed Ole Sore Gum perfectly. I had stated on several occasions what my

preferred fork dimensions were. I use the Axiom design/dimensions, primarily for my naturals, because it Fits my Form and makes for a very accurate,consistent weapon. Nathan knows that my hands are not huge but maybe a tad on the big side and He has handled a lot of my frames and a vision on how he would build Sore Gum became clear to the Master.

Without going into to much boring details, I'll describe Sore Gum as being sized between the Peerless and the Axiom with the palm swells being asymmetric, which allows me to shoot with a Finger Thumb Gangster grip (mm) facing me or shoot with a full on Straight Wrist Hammer Grip. The prior abuse to my hands and genetics have left me with "Wo Out" hands and SWHG is my only option for shooting extended sessions.

I do have Sore Gum banded up where the logo is facing me and the CF limb laminations are just where they need to be for my unexpected afflictions with "forkhititus" this a well designed feature for me. Thanks Nate!

Congratulations to the other Winners. Mighty fine examples of Fine Craftsmanship


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Congrats to the awesome pieces of work & their crafters.


----------



## vingius

congratulations to the winners, very skilled craftsmen!


----------



## Susi

Incredible art and imagination! SS forum, when we click a pic on this page with the prospect of getting a larger version in a pop up window, it yields a pic the same size. Why the link then? Just wondering./??.\


----------

